# Ariens won't start - possible issue from a little gas left in tank since last winter



## 92redragtop (Feb 3, 2014)

My Ariens (Model ST624E / Tecumseh OH195SA - 6 HP) won't start - just keeps cranking with the electric starter but won't get going. It may be a possible issue from a little gas left in tank since last winter (thought I put stabilizer in but maybe not). I added more gas before I tried it but it won't start.

Pulled the spark plug which was dry but a little dirty so cleaned that up.

Any thoughts on where to start? The unit has seen low usage (4-5 times per season) over 3 seasons since purchased.

Thanks!


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Although you cleaned the spark plug, did you check to see if you actually have spark? There are times when a little critter may call the motor its home and chew on wires. I believe that blower would have a key, so 1. make sure you have the key inserted; and 2. check to see if those wires are connected or if they're getting grounded out/

Aside from that, it sure sounds like a fuel issue. 
Is there a fuel filter that may be completely clogged?
Does it run if you spray starting fluid into the intake? 
Do you have the fuel petcock open or closed (if it has one)? 
You may have added the stabilizer, but if you didn't let the motor run for a short while after adding, then the stabilizer may not have even gotten into the carburetor. 
Take the bowl off and check to see if the gas started to turn crusty.
A good cleaning may be needed.


----------



## 92redragtop (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks - I'm not sure how to check for spark. The wires are all good (like new) and nothing has been damaged by critters. Key is inserted.

Thanks for your input...provides a good starting point.



SlowRider22 said:


> Although you cleaned the spark plug, did you check to see if you actually have spark? There are times when a little critter may call the motor its home and chew on wires. I believe that blower would have a key, so 1. make sure you have the key inserted; and 2. check to see if those wires are connected or if they're getting grounded out/
> 
> Aside from that, it sure sounds like a fuel issue.
> Is there a fuel filter that may be completely clogged? Not sure - will take a look and see if I can find one.
> ...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

92redragtop said:


> Thanks - I'm not sure how to check for spark.


Pull the wire off the spark plug, put a socket on the plug and remove it, put the wire back on the plug, make sure the ignition switches are all on, put the plug against something metal on the engine, take your hand off the spark plug (or at least hold the rubber and not the metal), then pull the cord.

You should see a blue spark between the plug and the engine. If it is too bright you might need to be in a garage or shield it a bit.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

*first thing first..*

As mentioned- check for spark. it is simple check. If it has spark then I think you have a fuel issue.. maybe a stuck shut inlet needle. If it was cranking a lot and no start the plug should at least be wet. If no gas in carb bowl (stuck inlet needle) then that would prevent it from getting into carb thus having a dry plug. Could try putting marbe a 1/2 teaspoon or so of gas into sparkplug hole then re-install plug and see if it starts for 15 seconds and dies. That then narrows it to fuel not getting to compression chamber.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

*try this*











try dumping a 1/4 bottle of this in the gas tank and let it run thru for a while. I has saved me some headaches with gunked up carbs.


----------



## 92redragtop (Feb 3, 2014)

BeerGhost said:


> try dumping a 1/4 bottle of this in the gas tank and let it run thru for a while. I has saved me some headaches with gunked up carbs.


Thanks - I may need that if I can actually get it started so I'll keep in mind. Was thinking about using Seafoam which seemed to work well in my cars.


----------



## 92redragtop (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the spark tips - got home too late last night so will try these tips out tonight.


----------



## 92redragtop (Feb 3, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Pull the wire off the spark plug, put a socket on the plug and remove it, put the wire back on the plug, make sure the ignition switches are all on, put the plug against something metal on the engine, take your hand off the spark plug (or at least hold the rubber and not the metal), then pull the cord.
> 
> You should see a blue spark between the plug and the engine. If it is too bright you might need to be in a garage or shield it a bit.


Thanks - I assume using the electric starter is ok too?


----------



## Savian1973 (Jan 28, 2011)

As some of the guys stated check for spark first. If the spark is good then it is most likely bad fuel in the carb. In the future use a good fuel stabilizer..... Seafoam, Stabil or what ever you prefer. 

If it is fuel the fuel, you will need to first drain the tank, then carefully remove the carburetor. If your not familiar with this take to a shop or at least take plenty of pics as to where the linkages line up and how everything is disassembled. There are also a few youtube videos on how to disassemble and clean a Tecumseh carburetor. Make sure to have a twisty from a loaf a bread or some type if skinny yet strong wire to clear the small passage ways. I also do not like using throttle body or carb spray, I prefer brake cleaner and IMO of doing 25-30 Tec carburetors. Do not spray brake cleaner on any rubber or plastic parts. Lastly use can air or air compressor. Make sure the passage ways to the mixture screw are clean.

Good luck


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have spark you can also try to use a little starting fluid to see if you can get it to fire and possibly run.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you decide to take the carb apart you most likely don't have to take the carb off the blower and mess with all the linkages. Often times simply removing the bowl from the bottom is all that is needed. Clean out the bowl and the hole in the nut that held it on. Take note of how the bowl came off though, as the flat spot should line up with the float pin. (The float itself folds down into the deeper end.)

It is still a good idea to check youtube for some videos so you know what to expect though.


----------



## 92redragtop (Feb 3, 2014)

OK thanks for the replies - pulled the plug and I am getting spark. Sprayed some carb cleaner down the spark plug passage, replaced plug, and the blower actually started and ran for about 5 seconds before sputtering off. Did it a couple more times and same thing so it can get going.

Is the spark plug location where I would spray starter fluid? Is that just gas?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Use the carb cleaner or even gas. Starting fluid is generally bad for an engine.

You can spray it in the plug hole, but spraying it in the choke opening would be easier.

Sounds like you are a good candidate for simply removing the 1 nut holding the bowl to the carb and cleaning the bowl, the nut, and the little holes in the nut.


----------



## 92redragtop (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, removing the bowl and cleaning it along with the little holes in the nut did the job as suggested. Got it re-started easily after doing this cleaning although the bowl looked fine although I suspect part of the issue was with the holes in the nut being clogged.

The only "error" I made was that I forgot about the advice to note how the bowl was positioned before removing it so had to play around with it to line it up properly - think I got it right now.

Probably won't snow anymore this season now that I got it working. 


Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

When taking the bowl off, that a screwdriver and scratch the bowl and carb and use as reference when putting bowl back on.


----------

